# Oona unenthused about eating - what do you think could be up?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Is she spayed? Has the weather been unusually warm? Does she eat an alternative meal (eg chicken and rice) enthusiastically? It could be the weather, could be a bad bag of food, could be something else making her feel off - I do feel that if a dog that usually eats enthusiastically refuses food for more than a couple of meals it is time for a vet call though.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

fjm said:


> Is she spayed? Has the weather been unusually warm? Does she eat an alternative meal (eg chicken and rice) enthusiastically? It could be the weather, could be a bad bag of food, could be something else making her feel off - I do feel that if a dog that usually eats enthusiastically refuses food for more than a couple of meals it is time for a vet call though.


She is spayed, and it has been warm but not unusually so and not humid. It's mainly been breakfast that she turned her nose up at yesterday and today. After our noon walk, she just ate her 1/2 cup of lunch right away. And she ate yesterday's dinner but not right away as she normally does. I haven't offered her an alternative meal because she did eat her breakfast after a few hours. But based on how she has gobbled up treats, I believe she would eat chicken and rice right up. I could try that tomorrow AM. I wonder if there is some reason she's feeling nauseous in the morning. I know I sometimes don't want to eat first thing but usually feel better when I do.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

I give Winnie a few teaspoons of baby rice powder mixed with puppy milk in the mornings as she turns her nose up at breakfast but will eat grass to bring up bile. The baby rice has stopped her eating the grass and just lines her tummy enough until she is ready to eat later in the day. Breakfast was the first of her meals that she turned her nose up at and then later it was lunch.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

This is a new bag of food? I wonder if something is off with that batch. You might want to try a different batch purchased from a different pet store, or even a different brand.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

cowpony said:


> This is a new bag of food? I wonder if something is off with that batch. You might want to try a different batch purchased from a different pet store, or even a different brand.


It’s a new bag but it started yesterday when we served her breakfast from the old bag. But yeah we might try this anyway.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Beckie’s stomach used to growl before I realized she had food allergies and wasn’t feeding her the right stuff. She would hurt right after eating and you would hear her stomach being angry.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

We had a similar problem. Normie ate happily twice a day, and then for no apparent reason, he lost interest in his breakfast portion. He went from happily eating at 8 AM to leaving it until noon and then to sometimes eating less than half of his allotment.

We started feeding him later and using a slow feeder that gave him more of a challenge. He stuck to that for several months, but now he's back to demanding food at 8 AM and later around 2.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

Dechi said:


> Beckie’s stomach used to growl before I realized she had food allergies and wasn’t feeding her the right stuff. She would hurt right after eating and you would hear her stomach being angry.


Was Beckie’s stomach growling after eating this food? Oona’s is when she hasn’t eaten yet so my assumption is that it’s empty hungry belly sounds.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Oonapup said:


> Was Beckie’s stomach growling after eating this food? Oona’s is when she hasn’t eaten yet so my assumption is that it’s empty hungry belly sounds.


Yes, after eating. Sorry, I thought it was the cas as well for Oona. I misread.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

It was two mornings of turning her nose up at breakfast (she ate her other meals, and did eat breakfast around 11 both days). She's back to her normal enthusiastic eating pattern. Mystery unsolved, but at least weirdness resolved, for now.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

I just discovered this thread. I'm glad to hear Oona is back to her normal self. Happy has periods of fluctuating interest in her food. When everything seems normal otherwise, I assume she's bored with her food. I know I'd get that way in a hurry if I had to eat this same thing day after day. That's why we choose to use a mix of healthy toppers. Happy eats two meals a day and, for the most part, finishes. As long as it doesn't persist, I attribute the occasional grass eating and grumbling stomach to just having a bad gastro day. I know I have enough of those my self.


----------

